# Filling The Kiln



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 30, 2016)

It's been a while since I've loaded live edge material in the kiln. Spent the day loading about 1,000bf of live edge Elm, Maple and Walnut. Mostly 5/4, 6/4 and 8/4. Most of this material I've posted in the sawing section over the past year so it will be interesting to see the sawing pics next to the dry lumber pics when these come out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 31, 2016)

What the highest temp your kiln gets during the cycle? Gary


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 31, 2016)

I think the hottest we've run is 140 at the end of a cycle.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 31, 2016)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> I think the hottest we've run is 140 at the end of a cycle.


For bug kill?


----------



## JohnF (Jul 31, 2016)

Is that a reefer box you're using? What's your heat source?


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 31, 2016)

Yep. Hotter temp at the end to kill the critters. General purpose drying I'm usually between 110-120.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JohnF (Jul 31, 2016)

If that's a kiln I don't quite understand how it works. Every kiln I've had or operated has a row of fans and a curtain from above so the air doesn't just bypass the lumber. So just how are you getting air through it?


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 31, 2016)

The space I'm in is very cramped so this kiln has been built to be very modular. The fans are removable and the baffling is as well. Then when I load the kiln the fans are put back in and the baffling is placed depending on the load. This kiln can handle up to 12' stock so depending on the length of the stack I may use 3 or 4 fans. I use a DH unit which also is removable. The doors are also not hinged but are panels placed in a track. I don't have the space to accommodate swinging doors. The chamber I built and can be removed in 4' panels so if I ever move I can just unbolt it and take it with me. This is the third kiln I've built and each one has had some modifications to be more modular.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JohnF (Jul 31, 2016)

Sounds like you know what you're doing! I just had to wonder when there's no fans or curtain in the pictures, how you could accomplish any consistent drying. The kilns I built opened to the front (bifolds) for forklift loading. If you do any amount of it that can make your life a whole lot easier. I like the modular part of your idea though. I always had to fill the total width of 24'.
Surely you need to add a strip heater to get any sort of heat in there, right? The first kiln I ever built used a dehu also, and I doubt it ever got above 80 in there. That's fine though, the only thing I needed high heat for was to set pitch. That's where steam kilns are nice. The heat is there.


----------

